# Building up to singlespeed



## 3narf (12 Feb 2011)

I did my ride home today just using two gears; I actually got home slightly quicker than usual, maybe because I was subconsciously putting more effort in than usual. Felt a bit nauseous when I got home!

My left knee remind me it was there a couple of times; not with pain or discomfort, just the odd click.

I've always tended to use lower gears and 'spin,' mainly because I read an article in an MTB mag (about 20 years ago) saying that most riders tend to use too high a gear, and it's more efficient to be at 80 - 90 rpm. It certainly feels that way, but that could be because I've been giving myself too easy a time all these years!

Anyway, I'm feeling quite positive about doing a bit of SS commuting in about a month's time when the bike is ready!


----------



## Norry1 (12 Feb 2011)

I really don't know why, but I enjoy riding the singlespeed (and now the fixed). Anyway, give it a try, if you don't like it - you can just go back to geared. I ride both, but am finding I select the fixed by choice at the moment, unless it is my long weekly ride.

Martin


----------



## Broadside (12 Feb 2011)

I want to get a fixed gear for my work commute but can't afford it yet. So I have been commuting on my mountain bike in a gear that I think gives me about 65" and without changing gears (the bike is 20yrs old and _really_ heavy) - I haven't touched the levers for 3 weeks now! There a couple of gentle hills that I used to spin up but now have to stand on the pedals and I would say it is making a difference to my strength when I get out on my road bike at the weekends already. Leaving the gears alone has made my mundane commute a bit more interesting.


----------



## DTD (12 Feb 2011)

Use a singlespeed as my commuter – just a lot more simple to clean and maintain. Makes the weekend bike with gears seem more fun (and it's generally a lot smoother anyway. 
I've noticed I tend to forget I've got gears and just pedal away.


----------



## Zoiders (12 Feb 2011)

Unless you live somewhere nudging towards the slightly more vertical then pop some slicks on and leave it just a little bit spinny and I doubt you will ever feel overwhelmed by the gear inches and you will still tootle along at a good steady pace.

If you are running a simple cassette conversion with a tensioner dropping bigger or smaller sprockets on is really easy when you feel like it so you will be able to have a play and soon find a gear that offers a good comprimise between grinding and spinning according to how lumpy them there hills are.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Feb 2011)

building on what zoiders said I figured out what the longest gear was I could pull on the two steepest bits of my commute when fit by using the spacers and cassette cogs swap method. Then I built a fixed/ss based on that. Then I cheated and built a two speed hub gear rear wheel. a sort of 2 speed single speed. Bottom gear is direct drive and set up for dem dare hills, just; it takes every ounce of strength to crack 'hateful hill' on my commute, and top is an overdrive for cruising on the flatter stuff or spinning out downhill.


----------



## JDP (13 Feb 2011)

3narf said:


> Anyway, I'm feeling quite positive about doing a bit of SS commuting in about a month's time when the bike is ready!



Go for it! 

I bought a S/S in December and commute on it everyday. My commute isn't that long (5 miles) but I find S/S handy for quick starts / stops and navigating traffic. The only time I miss gears is going down hills. Once you get to that point that pedalling doesn't have any affect, you can't go any faster (30 mph is my best so far).


----------



## mightyquin (14 Feb 2011)

I'm enjoying my single speed - still very new to it. I've only used it to commute a few days and to get to the gym so far. A few people advised me not to bother and stick to bike with gears, but I love the simplicity and looks of the thing!


----------



## 3narf (14 Feb 2011)

Add lightness and simplicate!  

I did the ride in this morning just using two gears again. No problems. I'm using the middle ring and the two smallest cogs.

Must count the teeth and actually work out what that equates to, even though it's probably largely irrelevant...


----------



## 3narf (14 Feb 2011)

I had a puncture when I st off from work today; by the time I'd changed it I was that wound up I decided to ride home in one gear.

I had to stand up for the last bit of the last big climb of the journey, but no problems!


----------



## mightyquin (14 Feb 2011)

I thought that was going to end differently.....I was so wound up I rode home using the gears again!


----------



## 3narf (15 Feb 2011)

More fired up than wound up, I suppose!


----------



## 3narf (17 Feb 2011)

Stepped it up again, this morning; just used the smallest cog with middle ring and big ring on the flat & downhill. Did it in under an hour!

That's reduced the time by 15 mins since November. Not bad for a 44 year-old on a 19 year-old mountain bike. 

PS my two gears equate to 75" and 99".


----------



## 3narf (28 Feb 2011)

Happy doing it now in one gear.

I wonder what my 75" on mountain bike wheels is equivalent to on 700x23s? I mean, what will feel similar with the reduced drag of the 700c wheels?

The chainset I've ordered has a 46 tooth chainring; 17 teeth at the back would give me 73", 16 would be 77.6".

I think I'd get on fine with the 16 once I'm moving, but I'd still run out on the downhill bit...

I know, it's all compromise!


----------



## yashicamat (28 Feb 2011)

3narf said:


> Happy doing it now in one gear.
> 
> I wonder what my 75" on mountain bike wheels is equivalent to on 700x23s? I mean, what will feel similar with the reduced drag of the 700c wheels?
> 
> ...




I ride a 65" around here because it's hilly (nothing to do with my inability to cycle up steep hills . . . .). With that gear length I can tackle a medium length 10% or a very short 12-15% hill, although the latter will cause me a degree of distress.

Instead of worrying about running out of gears on the downhill, I just crouch down really low over the handlebars and let the aerodynamics do their thing past the 25mph or so I can propel the bike to. I still see this as an 'improvement' over a fixie (which I would find hopelessly impractical around here).


----------



## 3narf (28 Feb 2011)

Maybe I _should_ err on the side of the lower gear, then...


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Mar 2011)

Single speed/fixed is meant to be the pinacle of simplicity, dont over complicate things. Stop worrying, buy a sproket, fit it and ride. If you find it too low or high, buy another sproket and try again, unless you run a ridiculous ratio you are unlikely to find the bike unridable, you will make do until you find the right ratio. Its a single speed, if you spin out on a hill, freewheel.

I've cycled up hills like yashicamat rides with 65" with an 85" gearing, its not ideal, but thats the gearing I have/had so I did it. You learn to do that when you have one gear.


----------



## 3narf (1 Mar 2011)

Yeah, sorry. I'll stop going on about it!  

Should be on the road, soon! Just waiting on chainset.


----------



## 3narf (8 Mar 2011)

1st single-speed commute, today.

Knocked 5 minutes off my time, each leg!

73" feels about right.


----------



## colinr (8 Mar 2011)

Someone on here once said that fixed has three gears.
Sitting, standing and walking.

Of course if you walk, the geared naysayers win, so you can't ever do that.


----------



## Norry1 (8 Mar 2011)

colinr said:


> Someone on here once said that fixed has three gears.
> Sitting, standing and walking.
> 
> Of course if you walk, the geared naysayers win, so you can't ever do that.



Nice quote 

I haven't walked yet but I've not tried worse than a 1:8 hill.

Martin


----------

